# How to do a soft release



## Dezirrae

A few months ago a woman in NJ rescued a young pigeon she had found on the ground not able to fly (http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=24224). She has successfully nursed him/her back to health and wants to release him/her back into the feral flock. I've been keeping in touch with her via email for the past several months trying to help look up information for her since she is a single parent with some ill relatives, etc. and just doesn't have much time to be on the computer. Most of the information I've been able to find for her (thanks to PT  ), but I'm not comfortable giving her advice about releases. I will be pointing her to the sticky Treesa wrote regarding to release or not to release (http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=10874). But if she determines that the pigeon should/can be released is there someone or somewhere she can go directly for information on how to do the release? The link in the sticky to the soft release doesn't work  Does anyone recall who wrote the referenced post do you (I know it goes back to 2005  ). Thanks, in advance -- I know Sharon (zehyah) will appreciate it too!


----------



## Charis

I understand Little Bird, is knowledgeable about soft release...AZWhitefeather too.


----------



## Dezirrae

Thank you Charis  I've sent both a PM.


----------



## Maggie-NC

Dez, here is another to look at - http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showpost.php?p=84984&postcount=1


----------



## Dezirrae

Thanks Maggie! Initially I thought it was the same as the post Tressa put together and then I re-read and realized that Terry's post has additional information that Sharon would find helpful. Nona PMed me back that she will send me an email with some information - just needs some time to compose.


----------



## Whitefeather

Hi Dezirrae,
Sorry for the delay. Chuck & I have been extremely busy the past couple days so I've been unable to get on the site much.

My release situation may be different then most as I only release birds in my backyard. We live on a lake & there are other birds, ducks, etc., mingling about the backyard so the neighbors really don't pay much attention to the pigeons. Probably, for the most part, because they stay in our backyard.  

This is my method:
When I have a birds that are releasable, I put them in a small cage & set it on a table on the patio (only during the day). I do this for a couple weeks so they can become acclimated to the area. 

I *only* release in the *morning*. This way, if a problem arises I'm able to deal with it before sundown.
On release day, they're fed. I then release them to the 'flock' while *they're* eating breakfast. 

This has worked well for me *& *the released birds. 
Due to unique features, I know some of the birds in the flock have been around for 3-4 years.  

I hope this has helped a little. 

Cindy


----------



## Dezirrae

Thank you so much Cindy! I'm sure it will help Sharon quite a bit -- I just sent the information from you and from Nona off to her. I'll post any updates I get back from her. It may be awhile since she doesn't get on the computer very often. Hope you and Chuck have been good busy


----------



## xxmoxiexx

I am about to do the same with about 5 birds, and am wondering, since the feral flock is so big, if there is a safe way to mark these birds so i can keep a closer eye on them, if i dont mark them, i wont know who is who, and wont be able to track them. I used to mark their toes with fingernail polish, but that only stayed temporary, i want something that is more permanent, or semi-permanent, but wont possibly hurt or hinder them, like a band would do. Any ideas? Thanks so much!!


----------



## Whitefeather

Dezirrae said:


> *Thank you so much Cindy!*
> I'm sure it will help Sharon quite a bit -- I just sent the information from you and from Nona off to her. I'll post any updates I get back from her. It may be awhile since she doesn't get on the computer very often.
> 
> *Hope you and Chuck have been good busy*


You're very welcome, Dezirrae.  
I hope everything works out for Sharon. 
Yes, please do keep us posted.

Yep!!  




xxmoxiexx said:


> I am about to do the same with about 5 birds, and am wondering, since the feral flock is so big, if there is a safe way to mark these birds so i can keep a closer eye on them, if i dont mark them, i wont know who is who, and wont be able to track them. I used to mark their toes with fingernail polish, but that only stayed temporary, i want something that is more permanent, or semi-permanent, but wont possibly hurt or hinder them, *like a band would do*. Any ideas? Thanks so much!!


I would discourage using any type of band on your release birds, Moxie. There's a chance they could catch it on something which could cause some serious injuries.  

Cindy


----------



## maryjane

I use snap-on bands....or at least, I did up till today....I went out and found one of my last-year babies with the back toe through the band.  I haven't had a problem with them before. But I'm going to keep a very close eye on the other ones that are wearing those bands (there are only four of them now). I did take the band off the one that had his toe stuck. It was only like that for a few days, as when I moved him last week, it wasn't like that. Poor guy.

I use non-toxic fabric paint to mark pigeons. It lasts up to two months. It is used by Canine Companions (an org. that raises puppies for disabled people), and they mark all the newborn puppies with it to keep track. It's safe if eaten and pretty sturdy. You can get it at any craft store. If you used that, you can pick a bright color, and at least keep track of them for a few months until it wears off.


----------



## Skyeking

Hi Dezirrae,

Thank you for e-mailing me the additional release information on soft releases.

I have now added it to my original link per your request.

I have also added Terry's link for release criteria for birds AND animals to my original thread. 

A big thanks to Nona and Cindy for sharing their expertise advice on soft releases, and thank you Maggie, for sharing the link to Terry's thread post.

Thank you again.


----------



## Maggie-NC

Treesa, thanks for combining all the info - looks pretty comprehensive to me.

Nona, your methods are wonderful!. Never would have thought of leaving the bottom of a cage without a paper lining so they learn to peck the ground when the other wild pigeons are around them. Also, your training them with the bread, rice, pasta, etc. is so smart, and teaching them to react when the other pigeons get startled is pure genius. Right on, girl!


----------



## Dezirrae

This is wonderful  Thank you Nona, Cindy, Treesa, Terry and for everyone's input!! I sent the email (quite long  ) to Sharon yesterday - hopefully her rehabbed baby will be successfully released to its original flock. But I assured her that if the baby doesn't "qualify" as releasable that a home would be found (she has issues with her landlord and keeping birds but still rescues/rehabs). I'll be sure to keep everyone updated and thank you again for the valueable and detailed instructions!!


----------



## xxmoxiexx

oh, i would never use a band! I meant, something besides a band, something that wouldnt hurt or hinder them like a band COULD! I wouldnt want to chance it, the fabric paint sounds good, a really good idea, but i just wish there was something else!
Where are you guys reading the information Nona and Cinndy emailed you? I looked on that link and didnt see it? Will someone please point me in the right direction!

Thanks!!!


----------



## Whitefeather

xxmoxiexx said:


> *Where are you guys reading the information Nona and Cinndy emailed you?
> I looked on that link and didnt see it? Will someone please point me in the right direction!*
> Thanks!!!


Here's the link to the thread where Treesa put the information, Moxie. 
It's the second post.
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=10874



Cindy


----------

